# você/ tu



## ItalomexicanoAmericano15

Eu tenho uma pergunta sobre o uso de voce?  Em Espanhol se usa a forma "tu".  Quando se usa esta forma se usa "te" tambem, sim.  Em minha aula de Portugues Brasileiro nao esina-me algo asim.  Voces entendem-me?  Sempre usa "lhe" no Brasil o Portugal? Ha uma coisa como "te" para algo mais informal?  Eu quero dizer Eu disse-lhe algo, se pode dizer Eu disse-te algo com seus amigos.  Em Espanhol se diz "Yo te dije algo" para mim e mais facil para entender a quem esta falando.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

ItalomexicanoAmericano15 said:


> Eu tenho uma pergunta sobre o uso de voce? Em Espanhol se usa a forma "tu". Quando se usa esta forma se usa "te" tambem, sim. Em minha aula de Portugues Brasileiro nao esina-me algo asim. Voces entendem-me? Sempre usa "lhe" no Brasil o Portugal? Ha uma coisa como "te" para algo mais informal? Eu quero dizer Eu disse-lhe algo, se pode dizer Eu disse-te algo com seus amigos. Em Espanhol se diz "Yo te dije algo" para mim e mais facil para entender a quem esta falando.


 
Não sei se entendi muito bem, sua pergunta, mas vamos lá!  

No Brasil, apesar da forma de tratamento _oficial _ser _você, _a maioria da população opta por usar _te_ independentemente de ser um discurso formal ou informal. É claro que existem exceções, entretanto.

No Brasil, então, você ouviria algo como "*Você* é meu amigo, eu já *te* disse isso!"

Nesse tópico bem recente, por exemplo, você poderá entender um pouco mais sobre isso.

Espero ter te ajudado e bem-vindo ao fórum!


----------



## Makumbera

O tratamento de mais prestígio social no RJ é o "você", aliás, em todo o sudeste.

O "tu" é mais usado pelos catarinenses, gaúchos, nordestinos e nortistas. Uma metade do país usa você, outra metade usa o "tu".

Muitas pessoas de Belém, no Pará, e também no Maranhão usam o "tu" com conjugação de segunda pessoa. Mas os demais estados e regiões que eu citei usam-no com conjugação de 3ª.


----------



## MarcB

aqui você poder ver mais tb.


----------



## Makumbera

É engraçado como os estrangeiros aprendem o português Brasileiro, totalmente baseado no português falado no eixo Rio-SP. Os livros de português brasileiro para os estrangeiros ignoram a variedade do resto do país e se referem a qualquer uso diferente desse eixo RJ-SP como sendo português europeu. Sendo que muito do que não pertence a esse eixo, pode ser encontrado no resto do país.

É engraçado isso, mas ao mesmo tempo eu prefiro assim, pelo menos promove o sotaque do RJ. ^^

Já no ensino do Português europeu para estrangeiro fazem EXATAMENTE a mesmíssima coisa. Coisas como "fazendo" são consideradas "brasileirismo" só porque não são usadas em lisboa, sendo que no Sul de Portugal as pessoas dizem "fazendo", e não "a fazer" como em Lisboa.


----------



## olivinha

Marcio Afonso said:


> Não sei se entendi muito bem, *sua *pergunta, mas vamos lá!
> 
> No Brasil, apesar da forma de tratamento _oficial _ser _você, _a maioria da população opta por usar _te_ independentemente de ser um discurso formal ou informal*.* É claro que existem exceções, entretanto.
> 
> No Brasil, então, você ouviria algo como "*Você* é meu amigo, eu já *te* disse isso!"
> 
> Espero ter *te *ajudado e bem-vindo ao fórum!


 
Olha, Mácio, a sua resposta é um exemplo perfeito: começa com _sua_ (de você) em _sua pergunta_ e termina com _espero ter *te* _(de tu)_ ajudado_.
Acho que em muitas partes do Brasil, este _combo_ você – te/teu/tua não só é aceito como habitual na linguagem informal.
O


----------



## galcosta

Buen dia!

Seguramente hay una explicación muy simple a esta pregunta, pero la verdad es que no se como es el tema...

En el portugués brasilero,  cual es la explicación para que el "você" hay reemplazado al "tu"? 

Sé que el "tu" también se usa pero talvez es menos usado, o considerado regionalismo, creo que entre los jovenes se usaba el "tu" con el verbo conjugado en 3º persona...
"o senhor" y "a senhora" son las unicas formas para referirse a una persona sin tutearla?

No se enojen por mi pregunta medio tonta . 
No se cual es la explicacion.

Muchas Gracias

Gal


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola, buenos días:

Gal,
Se ha discutido el tema muchas veces, es algo tan polémico que no es tonto. Para generalizar te puedo decir que el tratamiento por você es muy brasileño, pero la conjugación verbal para dicho tiempo donde se encuentra você (3ra. persona del singular) no es siempre seguida al pie de la letra, creo que ya has escuchado algo así: "você é tudo para mim, vem para te fazer feliz" Los brasileños mezclan un poco los tiempos, cosa que en portugal no pasa. En Brasil claro que sí es por regiones el uso del tú, pero al igual que el vc. no tiene corcordancia gramatical completa. Mira estos hilos y diviértete:

Aquí. > aquí. > aquí. > aquí. > aquí. > aquí. > aquí. > aquí. > aquí.

Ahí hay otros links, pero son casi los mismos que te estoy pasando ahora. Hay uno de estos donde se explica el origen del vc. y otro sobre su uso en Portugal.

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

galcosta said:


> Seguramente hay una explicación muy simple a esta pregunta, pero la verdad es que no se como es el tema...
> 
> En el portugués brasilero,  cual es la explicación para que el "você" hay reemplazado al "tu"?


Me parece que es como el "usted", que ha remplazado el "tú" en algunos países hispanohablantes. Además, los dos son cognados.


----------



## overside

Hola Gal!
Voy a intentar explicarte el empleo de "tu" y "você" de forma más cotidiana. De hecho el empleo de "tu" o "você" se da de acuerdo con la región de Brasil. Por ejemplo en el norte se utiliza mucho "tu", ya en Sao Paulo que está en la región sudeste se emplea más el "você". Pero, de una manera general, se puede utilizar, así:
Para una amiga - Tu vais ao cinema
Para un jefe joven o una persona que no tengas mucha intimidad - Você vai ao cinema?
Para un jefe maduro, los padres, o personas maduras - o(a) senhor(a) vai ao cinema?
Sinceramente, El tratamiento de “você” no representa lo mismo de “usted”.
Bueno! te cuento, yo soy del norte de Brasil, pero desde 2003 vivo en España, entonces lo que tengo observado es que a veces cuesta para los de otros países el entendimiento de este empleo. Me acuerdo también de un ejemplo muy común por algunas personas del norte de Brasil. Es una anécdota. Normalmente para el novio, le tratamos de "você" (que no tiene nada que ver con usted). Decimos "você" porque parece ser un tratamiento más especial, y luego cuando estamos un poco disgustadas, podemos tratarlo de "tu" para demonstrar que no estamos a gusto, etc......
Un besito


----------



## galcosta

No entendi bien lo que dijiste Out...
Un ejemplo?
Gracias
Gal

Gracias por la anecdota Overside! Super ilustrativa y me hizo reir


----------



## Outsider

galcosta said:


> No entendi bien lo que dijiste Out...
> Un ejemplo?


Etimológicamente,

port. tu = esp. tú
port. você = esp. usted

En algunos países de América, al que sé, sólo se usa "usted", nunca "tú". Esto es como en Brasil.


----------



## Ayazid

Outsider
O pronome que substituiu "tú" em alguns países de América não é "usted" mas sim "vos"  (por exemplo na Argentina ).


----------



## Outsider

"Vos" não se usa em toda a América Latina. Na verdade, só existe numa minoria de países.


----------



## galcosta

Out, a ver si te entiendo...
Por ejemplo, en Argentina, "tu" no se usa, si se usa "vos"
vos me dijiste...
vos sabes que quiero ir
Es decir, no decimos jamas "tu sabes que..." "tu me has dicho..."

Ahora, lo que pasa es que esto no reemplaza al "usted", el vos reemplaza el "tu"


----------



## Outsider

Mi comparación no era entre "vos" y "você", sino entre "usted" y "você". Creo que en algunos países hispanohablantes no es "vos", sino "usted" que remplaza "tú".


----------



## Alandria

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> "você é tudo para mim, vem para te fazer feliz" Los brasileños mezclan un poco los tiempos, cosa que en portugal no pasa.


 
Os portugueses (a maioria) também misturam os tratamentos de 3ª pessoa com 2ª pessoa, exemplo: "façam as vossas perguntas", "a vocês não sei o que vos digo", etc.

Isso não é exclusividade dos brasileiros. Aliás, tampouco da língua portuguesa. Até onde eu sei, no sul da Espanha também há essa "mescla" de "vosotros" com "ustedes" (mesmíssimo caso).


----------



## Outsider

E na América Latina, usando _vos_ com _te_. Mas há que dizer que a confusão é mais frequente no português brasileiro que no europeu. Por exemplo, em Portugal os verbos nunca são afectados por ela.


----------



## Alandria

Quando eu falo, misturo as formas de 3ª pessoa com o "te" (2ª pessoa), pelo menos na minha cidade todos falam assim, ah, e falamos o imperativo na 2ª pessoa sempre.

Exemplo: "pega seu caderno"
"você é muito linda, eu te amo"

Já em São Paulo, muitas pessoas misturam a 3ª pessoa com o "te" e o "teu[ua(s)]". 

"Pega o teu caderno."
"você é muito lindo, eu te amo"

Isso são só alguns exemplos, porque há muita variação no território brasileiro no uso desses tratamentos, eu poderia listar todos os possíveis, mas não cabe num post só.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Me parece que es como el "usted", que ha remplazado el "tú" en algunos países hispanohablantes. Además, los dos son cognados.


 
Es verdad, ese es el caso de mi patria hermana de Colombia, se usa usted, su merced, tú y vos, éste con el mismo detallito del você y tu brasileños, aquéllos con un uso más reiterado, menos el tú. 



Outsider said:


> "Vos" não se usa em toda a América Latina. Na verdade, só existe numa minoria de países.


 
Aquí en Venezuela se usa, por ejemplo. En Venezuela también hay regiones donde se habla exclusivamente de Ud., son en los estados fronterizos con Colombia, los estados andinos.

Saludos.


----------



## overside

Hola Gal!

Me presta por la vida esta discusión “megalatina” sobre el empleo de “tu” y “você”. Me parecen razonables todas las informaciones que han sido dichas. Entonces, me parece oportuno decirte que en conclusión, sobre el empleo de estos en Brasil que quede claro que utilizamos: “tu”, “você” y “senhor(a)”.
 Que tengas un buen día.
Un saludo desde Oviedo-Astúrias-España


----------



## Mangato

Mais uma na confução.

Observé en Brasil, (São Paulo) que el mayoritario você, se utilizaba en la forma directa siempre en tercera persona. ¿_Já almoçou você? , Você é um amor_ Si se utilizaba la forma reflexiva se utilizaba casi siempre el tu en segunda persona. _Volveste-te ciumento_. En imperativo siempre utilizaban segunda, pero como en este caso no se menciona el sujeto..... _*Fica quieto* que se vais por aí.._

Sim embargo en el Nordeste, (Maceió) me pareció que utilizaban Tú con tercera persona. 

_Tú está tola menina.._. Esta forma de hablar, me desconcertaba y consideré que era una forma de hablar "errada" propia de personas con pocos conocimientos gramaticales.

En España suele utilizarse tú, siempre en segunda persona, para conversar con personas de la misma edad, y el usted con tercera persona si nos dirijimos a alguien con quien se tiene poca confianza, o como señal de respeto. El uso del tú está muy extendido entre la juventud. Hoy es normal que niños y jovenes tuteen a sus profesores, algo que en mi época de estudiante era algo impensable. 

En Andalucía y Canarias, aunque se hable de tú, se utiliza *ustedes* en plural al igual que en muchos países de América. También se utiliza en Andalucía un regionalismo, principalmente en Sevilla y Cádiz que consiste en utilizar el *ustedes* en plural con segunda persona. _Ustedes *habeis* visto_. Pero a mi entender sólo de forma oral, nunca lo ví en un escrito formal.

En fin, que complicación

Saludos MG


----------



## Outsider

É um saco de gatos.


----------



## rogelio

¡Wow!  Que gusto me da leer todos los comentarios.  Este foro es lo mejor.  
También tenía yo preguntas sobre tú y voce, como tengo amigos de Brasil (Rio y Uberlandia).  Mis amigos de Uberlandia me explicaron casi al revés de lo que se ha comentado aquí, es decir me dijeron que voce es común entre amigos y solo se usa el tú en situaciones más formales y con gente desconocidos.  ¿Es posible que dependa de que parte de país vengas?  Sé, por ejemplo que se usan el ‘vos’ también en partes de Costa Rica y en partes de Honduras.  He viajado y trabajado como interprete en varias países de América Latina y aunque hay diferencias en el modo de hablar, siempre nos entendemos.

¡Sigue adelante con los comentarios!  Puedo leer el portugués y estoy aprendiendo mucho de voces, o ustedes, o vosotros…..bueno, adelante.


----------



## overside

Hola a todos!
Realmente Rogelio este fórum está fantástico. Cuantas riquezas sacamos de este fórum. A mí me parece genial.
Por conocer un poco de Norte a Sul de Brasil, estoy a gusto para decirte que en relación a que tus amigos te dijeron sobre el empleo de “tu” y “você”, ellos están un poco equivocados. Es al revés de que te dijeron, es decir, el empleo de “tu” son para las relaciones de proximidad; y el empleo de “você” son un poco más formales. Aunque tienes que tener claro que   dependiendo de la región de Brasil, hay variaciones de entendimiento y consecuentemente del empleo, como ya ha sido comentado anteriormente en este mismo fórum.
Un abrazo,
Over


----------



## overside

Hola Mangato, 
A ver si soy capaz de comentarte algo que te ayude a comprender esta situación.
Como ya he dicho en este fórum, en Sao Paulo suele utilizar más el “você”, allí, casi no se utiliza el “tu”. El “você” está empleando correctamente en tercera persona, como en el ejemplo que dijiste. Es más, el correcto es: “você já almoçou”?, aunque algunas personas hacen la inversión y ponen ¿Já almoçou você?. También está correctamente escrito “você é um amor”, caso fuera el “tu”, seria: “tu es um amor”. Cuanto a la forma reflexiva, hay muchas “reglas” que incluso para nosotros hay que estar atento. Yo tengo algunas de estas reglas en un apunte, si lo necesitas, dímelo.
En cuanto a lo que viste en Maceió (Nordeste de Brasil)que utilizaban el “tu” como tercera persona…… esto no es correcto, aunque algunas personas de esta región suelen “hablar”, pero en la escritura nunca jamás, estaría correcto. El “tu” es segunda persona y punto, y como tal, debe ser empleado, haciendo la concordancia adecuada. En el ejemplo que pones “Tú está tola menina”, lo correcto sería: “tu estás tola menina”, o se prefieres el “você”, entonces sería, “você está tola menina”… A veces no es que la persona no sepa emplear, sino porque son “giros” del proprio idioma, como por ejemplo, alguna personas simplifican deciendo “tu tá tola menina” o “você tá tola menina”.
En relación a España el empleo es como tú dijiste. Y la verdad es que hoy por hoy, los niños, en el cole, se dirigen a sus profes y incluso los administradores, empelando directamente el “tu”. Por ejemplo, en Brasil, los niños no suelen emplear el “tu” para profes o administradores. Normalmente, utilizan “você” o “senhor(a)”. Por ejemplo, “professor, cuando o senhor vai entregar as provas”.
Bueno, no sé si os ayudo, pero me esfuerzo.
Un abraço.


----------



## Mangato

overside said:


> Hola Mangato,
> A ver si soy capaz de comentarte algo que te ayude a comprender esta situación.
> Como ya he dicho en este fórum, en Sao Paulo suele utilizar más el “você”, allí, casi no se utiliza el “tu”. El “você” está empleando correctamente en tercera persona, como en el ejemplo que dijiste. Es más,  lo correcto es: “você já almoçou”?, aunque algunas personas hacen la inversión y ponen ¿Já almoçou você?. También está correctamente escrito “você é um amor”, caso fuera el “tu”, seria: “tu es um amor”. Cuanto a la forma reflexiva, hay muchas “reglas” que incluso para nosotros hay que estar atento. Yo tengo algunas de estas reglas en un apunte, si lo necesitas, dímelo.
> En cuanto a lo que viste en Maceió (Nordeste de Brasil)que utilizaban el “tu” como tercera persona…… esto no es correcto, aunque algunas personas de esta región suelen “hablar”, pero en la escritura nunca jamás, estaría correcto. El “tu” es segunda persona y punto, y como tal, debe ser empleado, haciendo la concordancia adecuada. En el ejemplo que pones “Tú está tola menina”, lo correcto sería: “tu estás tola menina”, o se prefieres el “você”, entonces sería, “você está tola menina”… A veces no es que la persona no sepa emplear, sino porque son “giros” del proprio idioma, como por ejemplo, alguna personas simplifican diciendo “tu tá tola menina” o “você tá tola menina”.
> En relación a España el empleo es como tú dijiste. Y la verdad es que hoy por hoy, los niños, en el cole, se dirigen a sus profes y incluso los administradores, empelando directamente el “tu”. Por ejemplo, en Brasil, los niños no suelen emplear el “tu” para profes o administradores. Normalmente, utilizan “você” o “senhor(a)”. Por ejemplo, “professor, cuando o senhor vai entregar as provas”.
> Bueno, no sé si os ayudo, pero me esfuerzo.
> Un abraço.


 

Muito obrigado. Pois não, ajuda e esclarece.
Parabens pelo seu espanhol. ¡Já gostaria eu de de escrever assim!

MG


----------



## Muito obrigado

Bom dia a todos!
 
Gostava imenso de ler exemplos contextualizados com VOCÊ em Portugal, especificando quem são os interlocutores. É porque sei que há gente em Portugal que não gosta de ser tratada de VOCÊ. Não é preciso teorizar que isto é fácil de encontrar. Por favor, seria interessante também ver a tradução para o espanhol.
 
Acho que as respostas teóricas para este assunto podem ser encontradas na página do Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa, especialmente no que se refere ao Português de Portugal. Digo isso porque, às vezes, fazem duvidosas generalizações quanto ao Português do Brasil. Deveriam contar com especialistas brasileiros para falar do que acontece do outro lado de lá do Atlântico.
 
Mil vezes o  meu muitíssimo OBRIGADO!


----------



## Muito obrigado

É um prazer ver esta resposta incluída na discussão. Há fenómenos inerentes à evolução linguística que ocorrem dos dois lados do Atlântico.
 
No Ciberdúvida da Língua Portuguesa encontrei escrito que "_Como muitas pessoas não gostam de ser tratadas por você, os seus interlocutores usam outras formas, nomeadamente o apelido ou o nome próprio. 
O tratamento na segunda pessoa do singular (tu) continua a ser usado entre familiares, companheiros e amigos íntimos._ ". Podia dar-me alguns exemplos para este dois casos? Se colocasse a correspondência em espanhol seria fabuloso.
 
MUITO OBRIGADOOOOOOO!
 


Alandria said:


> Os portugueses (a maioria) também misturam os tratamentos de 3ª pessoa com 2ª pessoa, exemplo: "façam as vossas perguntas", "a vocês não sei o que vos digo", etc.
> 
> Isso não é exclusividade dos brasileiros. Aliás, tampouco da língua portuguesa. Até onde eu sei, no sul da Espanha também há essa "mescla" de "vosotros" com "ustedes" (mesmíssimo caso).


----------



## Outsider

Olá, bem-vindo ao fórum. Veja também este tópico.


----------



## MPA

fernandobn97007 said:


> Dar uma chinelada é ter relações sexuais, transar.


  Essa é novidade pra mim.
Também não sabia que os cariocas também usam o _tu_ ao invés do _você_.


----------



## olivinha

MPA said:


> Essa é novidade pra mim.
> Também não sabia que os cariocas também usam o _tu_ ao invés do _você_.


 
Olá, MPA.
O _tu_ ao invés do _você _(acompanhado do verbo conjugado na 3a do sing) se usa no Rio, sim, mas num contexto muito informal ou entre pessoas de pouca instrução.
E sobre esta conotação sexual de _chinelada_, também comparto a cara de espanto. Eek!


----------



## coolbrowne

Tem razão *olivinha*. Não é exatamente _usar_ o *tu*


MPA said:


> cariocas também usam o _tu_ ao invés do _você_.


No Rio (e em outras plagas brasileiras) o uso *incorreto* do _tu_ é comum





olivinha said:


> O _tu_ ao invés do _você _(acompanhado do verbo conjugado na 3a do sing) se usa no Rio, sim, mas num contexto muito informal ou entre pessoas de pouca instrução.


Além dessa falta de concordância com o verbo, tambem aparece no possessivo e, neste caso, infelizmente, não só entre pessoas de pouca instrução. Um exemplo típico seria
*Você* me empresta *teu* livro? ​Meus muitos anos de residência no Rio não foram suficientes para aceitar que pessoas aparentemente educadas usassem tal barbarismo _constantemente!_


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Olá, MPA.
> O _tu_ ao invés do _você _(acompanhado do verbo conjugado na 3a do sing) se usa no Rio, sim, mas num contexto muito informal ou entre pessoas de pouca instrução.


Acho que não só os cariocas.  Os  romances de Jorge Amado, estám cheios de este jeito de falar, pela boca dos baianos.![/quote]

E sobre esta conotação sexual de _chinelada_, também comparto a cara de espanto. Eek![/quote]

Dar uma chinelada é  quivalente a dar umazinha?

Cumprimentos


----------

